# Digging a House... Literally



## GhostWithTheMost

So, Ive been think about for sometime now, Finding a decent hill some place, Preferably in the woods, To dig into the side of to build myself a nice cozy place to live. The things im curious about are things like, what would be the best method of digging, ( I was just planning on using a shovel and some 5 gallon buckets), What would be good to support it (So it doesnt collapse) And simple, but important things like this. If anyone has any ideas or info on how to go about doing this Id appritiate it.


----------



## landpirate

i don't know if this would work with a partial subterranean house but perhaps plastic bottles...

http://inspirationgreen.com/plastic-bottle-homes.html

It would work well by the very nature of you working within the earth but that method might be far to labour intensive and take a long time to get that many bottles together. i don't know. sounds interesting though. Old tyres would work in a similar way and you can fill them with dirt to make them extra sturdy, this might be expensive though. you could try finding out about earthships that might give you some useful info, alternatively make friends with some miners and they might be able to advise you on making your place stable! i guess it depends on he type of earth your digging in. good luck, this sounds like an awesome plan.


----------



## dprogram

Could you dig it out then make a makeshift log cabin inside it then pack mud in?

Basically a log floor roof and walls. Thats kind of how those prairie homes were made I think...


----------



## GhostWithTheMost

dprogram said:


> Could you dig it out then make a makeshift log cabin inside it then pack mud in?
> 
> Basically a log floor roof and walls. Thats kind of how those prairie homes were made I think...


 

Yeah, thats a lot bigger than Im thinking...Im just thinking about digging a space big enough to live in and heat...Think, Maybe 12'x12' or maybe 15'x15' max in size, just a cozy livable cave. Thats though 

@Land Pirate: Thanks, for the info..I dont know where to find any minors though lol


----------



## finn

I'd use a pickaxe to chop up the dirt and a shovel to scoop it out. Make sure you make a drainage ditch with rocks on the bottom that lead out of the cave so you don't flood, you can stack sandbags filled with dirt in an arch, but you'll need insulation or plaster to protect the bags from an open flame. Depending on how deep or small the entrance is, you might need ventilation holes via PVC pipe.


----------



## GhostWithTheMost

finn said:


> I'd use a pickaxe to chop up the dirt and a shovel to scoop it out. Make sure you make a drainage ditch with rocks on the bottom that lead out of the cave so you don't flood, you can stack sandbags filled with dirt in an arch, but you'll need insulation or plaster to protect the bags from an open flame. Depending on how deep or small the entrance is, you might need ventilation holes via PVC pipe.


 

Rad, good info, thanks  I wouldnt have thought about the ventilation thing.


----------



## finn

I forgot to add that you may want a tarp over the arch before you pile the dirt on, to make sure water goes in to the drainage trench.


----------



## dolittle

For that size U can use tree trunks for supports. Just strip the bark & limbs off then hack a V shape in the top ends to fit U'r cross pieces n2. As for tires, check all the local truck stops, gullys & creeks. People are 4ever throwing them away. But try to be creative with U'r supports. Mabe some one has old still pipes or concrete blocks they want hauled off. Or U might could find old wrought iron porch supports. Although, skined tree trunks are good for carving on?? To come up with cool ideas, just look at the "junk" or "trash" in U'r area & SEE it with New Eyes & an open mind. It's amazing what folks throw away.


----------



## dolittle

Also might I suggest, as with any relestate, location location LOCATION. U want HIGH enough up the hill that U don't flood. U want a good, clean, year round stream or creek close to U for water. Plus U want a place with a lot of windfall for cooking & heating. Of cores, U can cut U'r own wood, too. But it takes time to dry. And U may want to consider a small truck, or garden patch... it could come in handy sometimes.


----------



## GhostWithTheMost

Im Familiar with the water thing, But I will not be "Building" this place from scratch...I plan to dig into an exsisting hillside to make this.


----------



## dolittle

Even "digging n2 an exsisting hillside", I would think u would want something to keep the top from caving in... like, mabe Supports?? But mabe, not. What do I know. I've only "built" like, Four dougouts. I guess that doesn't count, though. Since a dougout isn't a cave. Good luck with ur hole, dude.


----------



## Rover Damn

In the book my side of the mountain the kid builds his house under a big tree so the root system will support the top. An ok read btw but a bit simplistic


----------



## REDYELLOWBLUE

I think this is a wonderful idea.
Ive seen shovels lying in construction sites at night, maybe you could lift one and return when your done.
Also , pehaps those wooden crates they throw out behind stores would be an inexpensive way to add interior structure.
I wonder if its possible to dig a small smoke hole in the top. but then you face the issue of inverted structure .
But youll find something, you *hobbit *you.


----------



## Dirtbaguette

My neighbor lives in a buried metal shipping container in the side of a hill .....you can see how the structural integrity of the container has been compromised....focus on good structural supports is my advice


----------



## 180 Degrees

One question: Where Are You Going To Undertake This Endeavor At? This is actually critical as weather and geographical conditions will play a part. Your idea though is great. 55 degrees all throughout the year when you're below the frost line. (18 Inches.) You will virtually have no heating or cooling costs as I'm sure you know. Structural Integrity of your abode will be very important should you get to that point of building. I would recommend concrete foundations for posts consisting of 6X6's. Depending on how big your blueprints are, 4-8 6X6 posts will be sufficient. The roof will carry the heaviest load and undoubtedly will need to be sound and free of judgmental mistake. This is where "geography" comes into play. Message back your location. Cheers!


----------



## GhostWithTheMost

Thanks for all the great feed back guys...Im actually considering maybe using Pallets faced with plywood for the wall reinforcements, Perhaps fill in the gaps of the pallets withdirt for extra durability, then maybe run 4x4's and some 2x4's along the top (Nailed in place) then covered with plywood..Sort in the idea of the way old mines were built just a bit different, Hopefully this will help.


----------



## outskirts

Some black locust logs, used tires and construction site heavy plastic sheets... and you're golden. You could dig out something in
the side of a hill that would last for decades. Black Locust is highly rot resistant, my folks have in their yard, exposed to the elements,
logs of black locust, been there for 20 years. And you can forget trying to split those logs. The outer part decays very slowly while the inner part seems to get harder. They will do well under dirt. Cedar logs are also rot resistant, but I would not trust them to support a
dirt roof, not strong enough.


----------



## GhostWithTheMost

Im probably not into the tire idea only because of the issues with the round edges, Other wise that would be a good Idea. Im thinking pretty much a square/ rectangular shape. Simple, nothing too complicated.


----------



## RVLG

Do you realize how much work it would be to dig over 860 cubic feet of dirt and rock by hand (12x12x6)? Underground shelters are a fine idea, but they're generally just bermed, not totally buried. Since you're doing this without help of motorized equipment, I'll assume you don't anyone to find out about it. Depending on where you're digging, this undertaking could take many months of work hours. You should seriously consider getting help with the digging. Also if you want to not risk death while putting in supports, you'll want to take the top of the hill off and fill it back in when you've finished the main structure and piping. I would also recommend reading the Fifty Dollar and Up Underground House Book by Mike Oehler. Be safe, and good luck!


----------



## Matt Derrick

moved to squatting and alternative housing.


----------



## GhostWithTheMost

RVLG said:


> Do you realize how much work it would be to dig over 860 cubic feet of dirt and rock by hand (12x12x6)? Underground shelters are a fine idea, but they're generally just bermed, not totally buried. Since you're doing this without help of motorized equipment, I'll assume you don't anyone to find out about it. Depending on where you're digging, this undertaking could take many months of work hours. You should seriously consider getting help with the digging. Also if you want to not risk death while putting in supports, you'll want to take the top of the hill off and fill it back in when you've finished the main structure and piping. I would also recommend reading the Fifty Dollar and Up Underground House Book by Mike Oehler. Be safe, and good luck!


 

You're making this sound A LOT more technical than Im actually planning, think simplified Hobbit House  Im gonna add the supports as I get back into the hill, so It should be ok. I am Completely ok with Hours of manual labor. But thank you for the Ideas


----------



## RVLG

I've thought about building a hobbit hole myself, but the way you want to go about it is very dangerous. You want to make it like mines are dug. Mineshafts are cut into rock and very hard earth. If you are digging into a random hillside, it's going to be mostly dirt and clay, which probably won't stable enough to construct such a large hole in the way you want to go about it. If it is stable enough, then the hill is probably rocky. The safest place to build would be into solid rock, in which case you'll want dynamite. Depending on where you're digging, you might run into boulders, in which case you're probably going to be unable to build your house alone. I love alternative housing and DIY projects, and I support your endeavor, but I also don't want you to die. Read a lot of books on mining, tunnelling, and digging in general, and research the potential build sites. It might be a good idea to post progress pictures on here, if not for instructional and inspirational purposes then so more people can keep an eye on it.


----------



## Thoreau

heres something that may be usefull, quite catchy indeed, makes me want to build something like that


----------



## RockerBilly

Yeah digging into the hill through where the roof would be, then piling on the dirt afterwards is a good way to do it. Yew is also very rot resistant and easy enough to get ahold of on the west coast. However I wouldn't fill pallets with dirt, as they would rot quickly. I'd fill them with sand instead. Also, don't try and dig out under a tree unless you've got some serious fucking power tools. Trying to saw through the mass of thick central roots getting in your way will drive you insane. Also you would probably kill the tree. If not, as the tree grows it will fuck up your structure.


----------



## slurricane

billy are you the one who built that groundhut in eugene? gabe found it and lived in it when after he got jumped.


----------



## Wotan

All depends on the kind of dirt you're digging into. Scavenged pallets, plywood and plastic or rubberized tarps (as used in previous years for water beds) would be best for shoring and water proofing the place.


----------



## kennacoconut

I read that too in 8th grade.... he eventually carved/burnt a hole into a tree


Rover Damn said:


> In the book my side of the mountain the kid builds his house under a big tree so the root system will support the top. An ok read btw but a bit simplistic


----------



## landpirate

I was lucky enough to get this book for my birthday, it shows some amazingly innovative ways to build some spectacular shelters, i don't know if you'd be able to find a copy in a library but if you get the chance to look at it then its worth the time.

Tiny Homes: Simple Shelter By Lloyd Khan


----------



## RockerBilly

slurricane said:


> billy are you the one who built that groundhut in eugene? gabe found it and lived in it when after he got jumped.


nah i actually never used to hang out there until the later of my eugene days. fishin with dodds. i do like to biddy the old huts now and again.


----------



## Skooky

barbuchon said:


> I think the main reason why homeless people don't live in ''burrows'' is because there's a lot of work involved in something that could end up pretty bad.
> 
> Make it simple, make yourself a fox hole. Dig/find a hole enough for you and your gears, put something on top, add earth + debris on top. That's it.
> 
> It's more realistic than anything else.


 


Spot on advice.

If you want something bigger than a foxhole style debris hut do some research on Hidatsa and Mandan style Earth Lodges. That's my dream house. About the keeping it simple, round and arches are better/stronger/simpler than squares or rectangles and can still be supported. If you are digging your cave in the dirt, you'll need some kind of footing stonework, concrete for your supports to keep them from settling/sinking into the ground

I would imagine as hard work as it will be digging this hole, it would be even harder digging yourself out after it collapses.

good luck.


----------



## iamwhatiam

ugh..i sure wouldn't want to do it here (hawaii). too much hard red clay dirt...that shit's too hard to dig thru. not to mention all the centipedes that love to nestle underground during the daytime. dem things are creepy. . . . . . while i've always fantasized about diggin meself an abode in a hillside, after reading The Hobbit, i think i'd rather go a treehouse route


----------



## Thoreau

iamwhatiam said:


> ugh..i sure wouldn't want to do it here (hawaii). too much hard red clay dirt...that shit's too hard to dig thru. not to mention all the centipedes that love to nestle underground during the daytime. dem things are creepy. . . . . . while i've always fantasized about diggin meself an abode in a hillside, after reading The Hobbit, i think i'd rather go a treehouse route


Ah yes it would be a cool alternative, that or you can spread alot of poison around the doorway and windows of your underground house, that and not leaving the door open, also have a great insulation


----------



## GhostWithTheMost

RVLG said:


> I've thought about building a hobbit hole myself, but the way you want to go about it is very dangerous. You want to make it like mines are dug. Mineshafts are cut into rock and very hard earth. If you are digging into a random hillside, it's going to be mostly dirt and clay, which probably won't stable enough to construct such a large hole in the way you want to go about it. If it is stable enough, then the hill is probably rocky. The safest place to build would be into solid rock, in which case you'll want dynamite. Depending on where you're digging, you might run into boulders, in which case you're probably going to be unable to build your house alone. I love alternative housing and DIY projects, and I support your endeavor, but I also don't want you to die. Read a lot of books on mining, tunnelling, and digging in general, and research the potential build sites. It might be a good idea to post progress pictures on here, if not for instructional and inspirational purposes then so more people can keep an eye on it.


 

Thanks for the suggestions, Though as fun as using some good old TNT might be...Not quite sure how to even aquire such a fantastic item  But Yeah....My initial Idea is to dig back a little at a time (think square/rectangularish) and as I go along Building up the side walls with either Brick (Which I could dumpster or get of Craigslist fairly cheap if not free) Then adding Plywood or the similar to the Roof/top.

I'll try to post pics As I get in to it


----------



## Sc0ut

dynamite is pretty easy to make


----------



## Prometheus

I'm building a large semi-subterranean "burrow" but as opposed to digging out the side of a hill I leveled the side, built the structure using debris/ logs/ tarps/ recycled material and am now working on burying the structure, returning the hill to it's original form 'cept now it'll have a house in it.


----------



## soapybum

I'm planning on doing something similar outside of Boulder, I'll post pics whenever I finish it. Might just be digging straight down instead of into a hillside. I'm assuming if I make the support structure solid then I'll be able to put maybe 6" of soil on top of the structure and have it still hold.


----------



## GhostWithTheMost

Yeah, Ive recently come to leveling out the side as well..sorta looks like a sunk in "L" if that makes sence..Im now gonna use some 4X4's and 2X4's to build a frame...Then after I roof it Im gonna put earth back over it. I couldnt get dug into the hill like I wanted to go under it. Ill try and get some pics.


----------



## cport420

I know this will not help you but if you could get an old bus or cargo van. You could bury it and cut a hatch in the top. People have been doing this for years.... but I think this is a kick ass idea bro. I live too far near the coast so there is no hills and the water table is too high. Take some pics for us. Very cool idea. Just make a large spider hole and no one would even know you were there.


----------



## GhostWithTheMost

cport420 said:


> I know this will not help you but if you could get an old bus or cargo van. You could bury it and cut a hatch in the top. People have been doing this for years.... but I think this is a kick ass idea bro. I live too far near the coast so there is no hills and the water table is too high. Take some pics for us. Very cool idea. Just make a large spider hole and no one would even know you were there.


 

Thats actually a pretty rad idea...Id just have to figure out how to get a bus or Van some place I could bury it. 

And once again I sorta came up with a new plan....Sorta thinking Im gonna go the way or basically Digging a basement/cellar ....Gonna dig a hole, roughly 12'x12' and about 5' Deep..then Build the walls up with staked 2x4's with caulking in between for "water proofing" of a sort and laying Reflectix Over it for Insulation...And then after I get the roof on, putting all the dirt from the hole on top and planting grass on it after...We'll see how this goes.


----------



## cport420

I was digging a septic tank today and was thinking. Get some of those bags they do the earth bags with. Could you combine both ideas? Both digging and then putting the dirt in the bags for the top? But yeah the live roof would be tight. I was day dreaming today of a spider hole of my own  Seems like a kick ass idea still. Maybe camoflauge the shit out of it and no one will even notice. Wonder with the live roof and it being sorta underground if it would cut through the summer heat. Just coolin in the hobbit hole.


----------



## GhostWithTheMost

cport420 said:


> I was digging a septic tank today and was thinking. Get some of those bags they do the earth bags with. Could you combine both ideas? Both digging and then putting the dirt in the bags for the top? But yeah the live roof would be tight. I was day dreaming today of a spider hole of my own  Seems like a kick ass idea still. Maybe camoflauge the shit out of it and no one will even notice. Wonder with the live roof and it being sorta underground if it would cut through the summer heat. Just coolin in the hobbit hole.


 

Well, with the majority of it being underground, it should roughly remain the same temp all year round...As for the Bag idea, I could probably do that..But its just extra work Id have to Do, and getting the bags, Im guessing although fairly cheap would just be an unnecessary expense...Cool Idea too though..Might get a few for other ideas though


----------



## FuzzyStars

Or if you could scrape together 500$ you could buy a septic tank and modify it to be partially underground.. Was reading on some survivalist form awhile back and the guy made a tornado. Ill see if i can dig it up. Was pretty sweet.


----------



## NocturnalJoe

Have been looking into something simular to this myself. Only plan on doing it on public forest land in the Idaho / Montana area. Still trying to find the best ways not to get caught though. Thinking about having the door into the underground hidden very well, having a vent hole or pipe come up for air that is hidden in a tree or something. Building the underground home like 10 feet underground or so. That way it is well below the frost line and will stay a even temp year round. For the fires, if they where above ground, and moved around well away from camp, that way even if someone seen them, they wouldent find the underground camp. The fires would only be used for cooking and boiling water anyway. The underground camp would be dug out by shovel with only a small door going down and into the camp.


----------



## GhostWithTheMost

FuzzyStars said:


> Or if you could scrape together 500$ you could buy a septic tank and modify it to be partially underground.. Was reading on some survivalist form awhile back and the guy made a tornado. Ill see if i can dig it up. Was pretty sweet.





Only problem with this Idea ( Icould afford the $500 bucks fairly easily enough) Is not having a place to put it..well a legal place haha


----------



## NocturnalJoe

hehe knowing what I do know about the law, I for one do not care about the "leagle" system. As long as there is no harm done, there is no law broken. The so called laws, are acts and statutes which do not apply to you. The place I will be doing this is in a national forest hehe


----------



## Anthorhitchhiker77

RVLG said:


> I've thought about building a hobbit hole myself, but the way you want to go about it is very dangerous. You want to make it like mines are dug. Mineshafts are cut into rock and very hard earth. If you are digging into a random hillside, it's going to be mostly dirt and clay, which probably won't stable enough to construct such a large hole in the way you want to go about it. If it is stable enough, then the hill is probably rocky. The safest place to build would be into solid rock, in which case you'll want dynamite. Depending on where you're digging, you might run into boulders, in which case you're probably going to be unable to build your house alone. I love alternative housing and DIY projects, and I support your endeavor, but I also don't want you to die. Read a lot of books on mining, tunnelling, and digging in general, and research the potential build sites. It might be a good idea to post progress pictures on here, if not for instructional and inspirational purposes then so more people can keep an eye on it.


How do you aquire dynamite and how/where would you build a hole house


----------



## Anthorhitchhiker77

Prometheus said:


> I'm building a large semi-subterranean "burrow" but as opposed to digging out the side of a hill I leveled the side, built the structure using debris/ logs/ tarps/ recycled material and am now working on burying the structure, returning the hill to it's original form 'cept now it'll have a house in it.


How did this turn out?


----------

